# New member from North East Florida.



## t76turbo (Apr 12, 2010)

I just signed up and will be reading lots over the next few weeks. 

My Grandfather and Father both raised bees at one point or another during their lives. I never got the chance to talk with them about it but thought I would research it now and maybe pursue it. 

I look forward to learning from everyone.

Todd


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, so it is in your blood Todd!


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome Todd!


----------

